# Drs. Foster and Smith



## LinaS (Jul 14, 2015)

Drs. Foster and Smith:
today: 1 day only - no minimum order for FREE economy ground shipping

just in case if someone needs something ))
​


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks for this!

I usually shop from Kensfish and I already have a ton of stuff, but I think Drs. F&S have some stuff Kens doesn't, not sure what though.

Any one recommend anything that is a great deal there that I can't find elsewhere/on Kens?
I would look around on the site, but I personally find DRs.F&S website a bit cluttered and not so easy to navigate through (I know there are narrowing search options, but still feels all over the place to me).


----------

